# Is this a Rear Suspension problem or something else? thanks!



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

hi, I have a 1999 Altima SE that I got when it had ~ 24,000 miles on it; switched at that time to Mobil-1 Synthetic oil on a 5000-mile cycle. has about 214,000 miles now. Front Struts have been done, and I am now starting to hear a bit of a noise from the rear part of the car, more-so on the right-rear, I think... Noise is more pronounced at 55 - 65 mph. It's more of a somewhat subtle, regular-frequency "bump" noise rather than a squeech. At this number of miles on the car should I assume that it is the rear struts, or could it be something else back there? Many thanks, in advance, for your advice!


----------



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

I know this is not a "sexy" problem, but I would appreciate your advice!


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

If it has that many miles and the struts are the original one's than that may be it. Althought if it was the struts the noise should be heard at any speed when you hit a bump, so it may not be the struts.


----------



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

thank you, Altimanum1. actually, it does happen at other speeds, especially over bumps, but it is this constant "little thump" that I feel at driving speed, even when I am not going over bigger bumps or potholes, i.e. just driving on regular crappy Massachusetts roads... what do you think? and how long do the original rear struts typically last? if it is not tooo bad yet, is there any reason (safety, etc.) that they should be replaced? 

Has anyone else out there had this kind of noise in the rear? thanks!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

more than likely your rotted dustboot or bad tires! That's speed in which tire balance comes into play!


----------



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, CMax03. I just got new tires... What is a dustboot?


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*REust Boot*

A dust boot is usually used in parts like CV axles to keep the grease inside or also in other parts like ball joints.
If you already replaced the tires and the noise is still there than you should go for the struts. Oh.. and regarding the dust boots from what I know there only used in the front, for suspension parts.

You should replace the strut from one in the junk yard that way, you don't have to waste a lot of $. used it's probably around $15-50. An new over $100. 

Another thing that can be wrong is the rim that the car has. Even if it has a new tire, the rim can be bad. Before having the struts change, try changing the tire from were the noise comes from with the donut(spare tire).
This happend to be before I actually thought the car was actually totalled, since I bought it for $250 after an accident it had. But I found out the rim was bad so replacing the rims fixed my problem. Your rim can be bad from something like going over a pot hole.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

The dust boots are the boots that fit around the strut piston rod to prevent dust and dirt from ruining your strut rod seals on the strut assembly! They fit between the upper strut mount and the strut body protect that shiny rod!!!!


----------



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

many thanks!


----------

